# Other > Research requests >  Want to take part in 1-2 hrs of research for Â£50?

## AliceW

Hi there,

I am a researcher at a company called Fluxx Ltd, who is currently on a project to uncover a better understanding of those who have managed illnesses, such as depression.

I am interviewing a small selection of people suffering with depression, for a deeper understanding of day-to-day experiences with the condition.

Ideally these interviews will take place in your home, for 1-2 hours and will be recorded. The recordings will only be used internally to share the insights collated and will be anonymised. This research will then be used to generate new ideas for products/services to help people with managed illnesses.

If you're interested in taking part, please fill in this survey here:
https://fluxxlimited.typeform.com/to/JU9SOY 

Those that are selected, will receive £50 for taking part in the face to face interview  :(party): 

Many thanks,
Alice Wilkie

----------


## Suzi

This has been approved by Suzi.

Thanks for posting Alice. I hope you get the people you need.

----------


## AliceW

Thanks Suzi!  :):

----------

Suzi (01-09-17)

----------

